# Necrons



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Accoring to Robin Cruddace at Games Day Spain 09, Necrons are now actually in the works. There are _lots_ of old rumours (such as FNP replacing WBB etc) but for now those rumours remain out of this roundup.


----------

